# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  RENARD

## MrTrucado



----------


## Coloclom

Otra vez :Confused: 


Bueno anda, felicidades tio!!

----------


## josemagic96

felicidades renard!! me encanta tu magia y me pongo contento cada vez que subes un nuevo vídeo  :Smile1:  que los cumplas feliz xD

----------


## arahan70

¡Felicidades, Renard! Que cumplas muchos más y la magia te acompañe. ¡Suerte!

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades!

----------


## b12jose

Felicidades crack!

----------


## Mistico

Felicidades Renard. Un saludo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Weeeeee Renard!!

----------


## MacRub

Felicidades!!!

----------


## Rubiolus

Felicidades máquina

----------


## Odran

Feliz cumple Renard! que lo pases magicamente bien

----------


## lalogmagic

Muchas felicidades, pasatelo con mucha magia.

----------


## Ritxi

Renard, aqui va mi video de felicitación  :Smile1: 



CoincidenciaMM - YouTube

----------


## MagNity

Felicidades Renard!!!

----------


## Tereso

Muchacho, ¡felicidades!

----------


## MacRub

> Renard, aqui va mi video de felicitación 
> 
> 
> 
> CoincidenciaMM - YouTube


Me ha encanado el juego... Pero lo que más me ha gustado es que le hagan un regalo de esta clase a alguien. Mi cumple es en febrero por sí se te ocurre algo,  :Smile1:

----------


## DaarkBro

*¡Felicitaciones Renard!*
Espero la torta. (Sí, envíala a Venezuela)  :Wink1: 

¡¡Saludos!!

----------


## Mossy

Muchas felicidades Renard!!

----------


## renard

Woooow muchas gracias a todos asi da gusto,Ritxi pero que pedazo regalo de verdad que juegazo puffff no tengo palabras,gracias a todos por felicitarme.

----------


## magopicas

Felicidades Renard.

----------


## Inherent

Renard, felicidades y que cumplas muchos más con mucha salud!

----------

